# cabinet artistry



## bmaupin (Feb 22, 2006)

The other new thread of some artistic speakers reminded me of Aaron Hero's speaker cabinets. Not sure if anyone has seen these. He posts on the PE board now & then. He has removed most of the speaker pics he had in his photobucket.

If you know some other diy artisan speaker builders, please post some pics!


























Shows what living in northern california will do to ya


----------



## bmaupin (Feb 22, 2006)

I found his other picture storage: http://groups.msn.com/aaronsspeakers/shoebox.msnw


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

good looking cabinets.....

I have a few pair of crazy ones comming up soon


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

Shin's DIY home speakers.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=646455&page=14


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

thylantyr said:


> Shin's DIY home speakers.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=646455&page=14


ben a fan of shin for awhile now..the man has a ton of talent in regards to building cabinets.....


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice link, those were pretty cool. 

Here is one of my last projects, small but very nice sounding bookshelf.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Matt , those are simply beautiful !!

Nice decoupling technique !


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks man, those are solid Pecan


----------

